# Yamaha REV-100 Digital Reverberator



## sh0x (7. November 2003)

Wer es braucht, schaue hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3361228025 

Ist glaube ich echt hammer, das Teil für die Soundfraktion.

Gr33tz


----------

